# Amazing August for Flounder - Fall run preview



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Flounder gigging here in Rockport has been amazing over the last 2 weeks. Fast limits in 1-3 hours have been the norm. The average size right now is about 17", with a few bigger flounder up to 24". The weather has been changing every night. Low tides, high tides, rain, and wind from every direction has kept me moving around, but I'm still putting my customers on great trips every night. Recent rains and cooler water temps have really made the flounder active, and eager to head shallow. Water clarity has been very good recently, with only a few nights having poor visibility over the last 2 weeks. It looks like its going to be a very good Fall season for gigging this year, as fish populations are up, and larger size than most years.

*Upcoming open nights:
September: 18-22, 26-29
October: 3-6, 11, 13, 17-19, 24, 26, 27.
November = Closed season for gigging*

* All my weekend dates are currently booked through the end of October. I have plenty of weekend dates open in December.*

* I also do "Late Trips" on some nights, just call to ask what I have available. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice.*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*more pictures*

more pictures


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Looking good


----------

